# Webmail tool f Pop3



## slurf (23. November 2004)

und zwar bei meinem Webspace ist zwar ein tool dabei aber
da ist der Login: webxxxpxx
erstellen kann ich die postfächer mit confix

ich möcht das man entweder ein script davor setzten kann das der benutzer irgendwie eingeloggt wird indem er einen anderen benutzernamen der leichter zu merken ist eingibt.

oder kennt wer ein gutes webmailscript mit guter userverwaltung. wo ein admin usern postfächer zuteilen kann 

ich hab jetzt schon 1woche sucharbeit im internet geleistet und kein passendes script gefunden

bitte helft mir

mfg slurf


----------



## Kampfwurst (27. November 2004)

ich denke, dass es nicht geht, solange du die mailaxx mit confixx verwaltest.
bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. November 2004)

Webmail könnte noch gehen, aber an den Confixx-Benutzernamen kommst bei deinem Anbieter nicht vorbei.

P.S.: Bitte achte auf deine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik (entsprechend unseren Nutzungsregeln). Danke


----------

